# 67 gto steering column



## krallstar (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry for all the questions. I tried searching out some replacement column bearings and i can't seem to find them. OPGI has 64 thru 66 skips 67 and 68 then back to 69 thru 72. Can someone tell me if any of these will fit.


----------

